# 223 Ammo



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Any of ya'll don't get to the gun forum, a member posted this website over there..... http://policehq.com/Products/MT-556B Not too bad a deal and the ammo is in stock!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Gaffed (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

I looked at site..they did have some in stock.....getting some .357 hey they are there...lol


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think academy had .357 when i was in there saturday...


----------

